# Wünsche mir mehr über Elder Scrolls online...



## Wolkenreich (9. September 2016)

Hallihallo,

 

ich wollte meine Frage eigentlich für den Buffedcast stellen, aber irgendwie ist da im Event Teil des Buffed Forums seit Juli keine "Fragerunde" mehr erschienen, oder ich sehe sie nicht.

 

Jedenfalls: danke für Eure tolle Seite und die vielen Infos über WoW. Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr bin ich durch das Inhaltstief bei WoW auf TESO gekommen. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, wie ich so lang die Augen davor schließen konnte, dass TESO das bessere WoW ist. Klar stört mich, dass es keine reinen deutschen Server gibt oder dass man nicht tauchen kann, aber mal abgesehen von solchen Kleinigkeiten ist es einfach derart schön anzusehen (und so viel schöner als WoW), die Quest derart abwechslungsreich und die Welt so spannend und fesselnd, dass es viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit bei Eurer Berichterstattung bekommen sollte. Auch das Handelssystem, das Craftingsystem ist klasse, es gibt viele viele Geschichten innerhalb dieser Welt, über die ihr berichten könntet.

Vor ein paar Monaten kam das Thema mal in der Games Aktuell auf und wurde mit der Bemerkung "Dafür haben wir keine Ressourcen und bei WoW wird eben mehr geklickt." abgetan. Hoffe, Ihr seht das anders. Mit dem kommenden Patch 12 zu TESO könntet Ihr ja schon mal einsteigen und nicht nur die Patch Notizen vom Hersteller verlinken, oder wie beim Start von Dark Brotherhood nicht viel mehr als den Trailer zu zeigen.

Darüber würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße,

Wolkenreich.

PS: den Jubiläums Podcast, mit Euren Anekdoten aus der frühen WoW Zeit, fand ich köstlich. Danke dafür.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. September 2016)

Bei Buffed gibt es nur Blizzard und das, was die Redakteure persönlich interessiert. Das scheinen zur Zeit Division und Destiny zu sein. Ausnahmen sind Geschichten, die auf Reddit und Seiten wie Kotaku ganz viel Aufmerksamkeit kriegen.


----------

